# Vaping in Different Countries



## Hooked (9/12/17)

The purpose of this thread is to have information about vaping in different countries in one thread, as questions about vaping in different countries are often asked. My idea is that links to news articles could be posted here, as well as members' personal experiences. It would be helpful if the date of the news article or personal experience could be stated, as laws change all the time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

*TURKEY - 7 Nov. 2017
*
http://vaping360.com/turkey-vape-ban-who/

"Turkey will maintain its ban on the sale and manufacture of vaping and heat-not-burn products..."
*
TURKEY - 29 Sept. 2017

http://vaping360.com/vape-party-raid-turkey/*

"Turkish police cited 800 vapers for indoor smoking after conducting a raid at a “vape party” in Istanbul. They also detained three of the party organizers...Apparently, all 800 guests received “administrative fines,” which don’t involve a criminal charge...

*Vaping isn’t illegal in Turkey, but the country does include vaping in indoor smoking bans. Importation and advertising are prohibited, but vapers haven't reported problems taking devices and e-liquid into the country for personal use." *[my highlights]

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

*TAIWAN - 6 Nov. 2017*

http://vaping360.com/taiwan-bans-vaping-products/

"The new law will ban the manufacture, sale, importation, and advertising of vapor products...Vapor products are already theoretically banned — by order of the Ministry of Health. But the new law codifies the ban and provides defined punishments for infractions. The penalty for manufacturing or importing vapes will be set at NT$50,000 to NT$250,000 ($1650-8250 in U.S. dollars). Sales and use in non-smoking areas would be punished by a fine of NT$10,000 to NT$50,000 ($330-1650 USD)..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

*DUBAI - 19 Oct. 2017

http://vaping360.com/dubai-public-smoking-vaping-ban/
*
"Malls have been “encouraged” to instruct security staff to prevent smoking and vaping outside near entrances... Vaping is technically illegal in the UAE, but enforcement is apparently spotty. Still, vendors have been subject to product seizures and fines as high as $136,000 (Dh 500,000). Travelers to the UAE can have their vaping devices and e-liquid seized at airports too."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

*NEW ZEALAND - 18 Oct. 2017*

http://vaping360.com/new-zealand-promotes-vaping/

"The government of New Zealand has declared that vaping has the potential to improve public health, and is encouraging smokers to use them to switch from combustible cigarettes."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/17)

*CANADA - 12 Oct. 2017

http://vaping360.com/health-canada-vaping-regulations/*

"... the government will soon pass a law that defines vaping as a health hazard..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (9/12/17)

Hooked said:


> *TAIWAN - 6 Nov. 2017*
> 
> http://vaping360.com/taiwan-bans-vaping-products/


I forgot, was that the ministry of truth making those claims?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Great thread @Hooked
I think to add a bit of value, instead of just posting a link to an article, why not post a 1 sentence summary or just a small blurb to say what is happening there. Helps people to scan and see quickly. Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

Silver said:


> Great thread @Hooked
> I think to add a bit of value, instead of just posting a link to an article, why not post a 1 sentence summary or just a small blurb to say what is happening there. Helps people to scan and see quickly. Just a suggestion.



@Silver Done! Existing posts have been edited.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

*USA - CHICAGO - PARK RIDGE - ILLINOIS - Nov. 2017
*
http://vaping360.com/high-school-vaping-punishment/

"Park Ridge passed a law in July providing for punishment of minors in possession of an “electronic smoking device ... vapers under 18 can be ticketed and made to appear at a hearing. There they can receive a $500 fine — or they can be sentenced to the ultimate punishment: mandatory attendance at a two-hour “diversion and education program” with their parents."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

*USA - Undated*
Here's a link to vaping bans in different areas of the USA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_vaping_bans_in_the_United_States
*
USA - NEW YORK - Oct. 2017
*
http://vaping360.com/new-york-vaping-ban/

"Ex-smokers in New York state can no longer legally vape in workplaces, bars, or restaurants... In addition to banning vapes in the workplace and other public gathering places, the law prohibits vaping on public transport, in college buildings, and in any outdoor location where smoking is not allowed."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/17)

*CYPRUS - 28 Sept. 2017
*
http://vaping360.com/cyprus-eliquid-vaping-tax/

"Cyprus has passed a tax on vaping e-liquid of €0.12 per mL"

"Laws on e-cigarettes and vaping in Cyprus are not especially strict. As a member of the EU, the country enforces its version of the Tobacco Products Directive (TPD). The usual TPD rules apply, including the limit on e-liquid *nicotine strength of 20 mg/mL, and the size limits on bottles (10 mL) and tanks (2 mL)."* [my highlight]

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Done! Existing posts have been edited.



Awesome @Hooked 
Thanks very much, that is most helpful
I like your snippets!
So interesting to see. 

Congrats to New Zealand!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

*THAILAND - 15 Aug. 2017

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...arettes-use-bangkok-holidays-uk-a7893981.html
*
In November 2014, Thailand approved legislation outlawing the import of e-cigarettes into the country. This has since been expanded to the export as well as sale of e-smoking devices and equipment. Although it is common to see people vaping in Thailand offenders are technically breaking the law as possession is illegal.


*https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/thailand/local-laws-and-customs
Undated*

"You can’t bring vaporisers (like e-cigarettes and e-baraku) or refills into Thailand. These items are likely to be confiscated and you could be fined or sent to prison for up to 10 years if convicted. The sale or supply of e-cigarettes and similar devices is also banned and you could face a heavy fine or up to 5 years imprisonment if found guilty. Several British Nationals have been arrested for possession of vaporisers and e-cigarettes."

EDIT: *CONFIRMATION OF THE ABOVE*
@Rob Fisher said, "My mate just returned from a holiday in Thailand and there is no question that Thailand is not for vapers... there are big signs in the airport saying electronic cigarettes are not allowed. So Thailand is off my list of places to visit again. They can kiss my ass! Smokers everywhere and ecigs not allowed! How bloody moronic! "

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-thailand.t45125/page-2#post-620448

Thanks Rob and I'm sure we all share your sentiments!


----------



## The_Ice (12/12/17)

Epic thread, thanks @Hooked it's very interesting to see what other countries have to put up with. Also good to see some are seeing the light. Here in nam the vape is still looked at like voodoo magic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/12/17)

The_Ice said:


> Epic thread, thanks @Hooked it's very interesting to see what other countries have to put up with. Also good to see some are seeing the light. Here in nam the vape is still looked at like voodoo magic.



@The_Ice Interesting to hear about Nam's perspective lol. I lived in Windhoek many years ago and loved it there, but I was kicked out of the country when they became independent. How have you managed to stay?


----------



## Hooked (12/12/17)

*AUSTRALIA - Undated

http://www.ozvapour.com/are-electronic-cigarettes-legal-in-australia/
*
"The baseline is that because nicotine is classed as a Schedule 7 poison in Australia, it’s illegal to sell it except as a licensed medication. That means disposable e-cigarettes or cartridges that contain nicotine are not for sale right across the country, but nicotine free ones and refillable devices can be sold unless state law band them. 

_It’s also not illegal to import nicotine liquids for personal use, again unless state law says otherwise, so that’s what most Australian vapers do._

Some states have much stricter laws than others, sometimes adding up to something like a total ban." For the laws in different states, go to the above link and scroll down to the bottom.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/12/17)

Hooked said:


> *AUSTRALIA - 30 May 2017
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/he...announces-inquiry-one-minute-later/news-story
> *
> "...electronic cigarettes with nicotine in them are illegal in Australia because of a ruling by the Therapeutic Goods Administration that even tiny concentrations of nicotine must be classed as poison."



Got a “page not found” error on that link @Hooked




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/12/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Got a “page not found” error on that link @Hooked
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



@RenaldoRheeder Thanks for letting me know - it's weird - it's just gone and I was there just before I posted! I found another article and I've edited my post to show the new one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (12/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @The_Ice Interesting to hear about Nam's perspective lol. I lived in Windhoek many years ago and loved it there, but I was kicked out of the country when they became independent. How have you managed to stay?



I'm actually South African, just doing some work at the Von Bach Dam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/12/17)

*BALI - JULY 2017*

Anecdotal from a Bali forum:
https://www.tripadvisor.co.za/ShowT..._e_cigs_travelling_to_Bali-Bali.html#85017361

"yes , you can bring your device to bali. and also i recomend you go to Cstyle Indonesia. i have been there. i got lot of knowledge about vaping. best service i got"

"its no problem with the custom in bali. but make sure you put Separate of your battrey , atomizer. in bali there is a lot of vape shop. you can find your all need. if you stay in kuta, ubud, denpasar iwould like to recomend you my favorite vape shop "Cstyle Vape Bar indonesia" ."


----------



## Faheem777 (9/1/18)

*EGYPT*

I visited a few cities in Egypt over December. While I have read articles indicating that Vaping is banned over there, it wasn’t the case. I had no issues vaping anywhere. In fact, everywhere in Egypt people are smoking cigs, in restaurants, airports, malls etc. So naturally I vaped in the same places, was a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

Faheem777 said:


> *EGYPT*
> 
> I visited a few cities in Egypt over December. While I have read articles indicating that Vaping is banned over there, it wasn’t the case. I had no issues vaping anywhere. In fact, everywhere in Egypt people are smoking cigs, in restaurants, airports, malls etc. So naturally I vaped in the same places, was a pleasure



Thanks so much for posting, @Faheem!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arbee (9/1/18)

Faheem777 said:


> *EGYPT*
> 
> I visited a few cities in Egypt over December. While I have read articles indicating that Vaping is banned over there, it wasn’t the case. I had no issues vaping anywhere. In fact, everywhere in Egypt people are smoking cigs, in restaurants, airports, malls etc. So naturally I vaped in the same places, was a pleasure


Great, i am going to Egypt next month. I see they even have a few vape stores. Not sure if its online or proper stores.


----------



## Arbee (9/1/18)

Was referred to this thread by @Hooked as i live in Abu Dhabi, UAE and, well, Vape! 

http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/health/vaping-thrives-in-uae-despite-ban-1.1878323
http://vaping360.com/dubai-public-smoking-vaping-ban/

So, this is what the news says... So, beware at airports and in and around the UAE. 

Although, from personal experience, I and many friends and family coming to and residing in the UAE have brought in vape supplies successfully. We also vape openly (in smoking areas) with no issues at all. Many people vape, even at the office park i work in where Out of 10 cigarette smokers, theres atleast 3 vapers.

From a selling point of view, i wouldnt open a store here selling vape goodies, i think the law comes in pretty hard when you openly sell "illegal" items.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

Arbee said:


> Was referred to this thread by @Hooked as i live in Abu Dhabi, UAE and, well, Vape!
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/news/uae/health/vaping-thrives-in-uae-despite-ban-1.1878323
> http://vaping360.com/dubai-public-smoking-vaping-ban/
> ...


 
@Arbee Thanks so much for the information!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (9/1/18)

Arbee said:


> Great, i am going to Egypt next month. I see they even have a few vape stores. Not sure if its online or proper stores.



I came across one store in Sharm El Sheikh. I saw only 2 people vaping during my entire trip (who were also tourists) so it hasn’t yet kicked off in a big way In Egypt as yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (20/1/18)

*INDIA - 11 JANUARY 2018
*
"There are 29 states in India, and six of them have now banned sales and manufacture of vape products. In a country with 1.3 billion residents, these bans are preventing a lot of people from finding safer nicotine choices.

The most recent addition to the list is Bihar, the massive country’s third-largest state by population. Bihar is home to more than 104 million people — more than the United Kingdom or Germany. It lies in the northeast on India, just south of Nepal.

The state drug controller issued a notification that “manufacture, distribution, sale, purchase, display and advertisement” are all banned, according to the Times of India. It is unusual to include purchases in vape bans, but Bihar even includes online purchases in its rule."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

*SINGAPORE - 26 JAN. 2018

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/regional/2018/01/26/singapore-bans-ecigs/
*
From Feb 1, it will be illegal to buy, use and possess emerging and imitation tobacco products such as smokeless tobacco products, chewing tobacco and shisha…

The Act also prohibits any device or article that resembles tobacco products, including vaporisers such as electronic cigarettes, electronic pipes, electronic cigars and the like … The law will also ban people from buying, using and owning imitation tobacco products, such as e-cigarettes, e-cigars and e-pipes.

… anyone caught buying, possessing or using such products can be fined up to S$2,000 (RM5,930), the Ministry of Health (MOH) said in a statement on Friday (Jan 26). Those found guilty of carrying out such acts can be jailed for up to six months and/or fined up to S$10,000 (RM29,640) for the first offence.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (29/1/18)

*MALAYSIA – 5 June 2017*

Read the second article too, about what happened today.

https://www.vapes.com/blogs/news/vaping-in-malaysia-could-lead-to-prison-says-law-officials

“…vapers caught engaging in their favorite pastime in a public park might be slapped with a hefty fine of up to $2,300, and repeat offenders could even be sent to prison for a period of two-years.
But it’s not just vaping in public parks that is now outlawed. The Malaysian vaping community cannot vape in any public venues located throughout Selangor, including shopping centers, government buildings like the post office or hospitals, any public place with air-conditioning, or even gas stations. To be fair, the new laws also apply to smoking cigarettes and other tobacco products.”

*Police, pharma raids hit every Malaysian vape shop - 29 Jan. 2018*

https://www.vapingpost.com/2018/01/29/police-pharma-raids-hit-every-malaysian-vape-shop/

The International Network of Nicotine Consumer Organisations (INNCO) has told Vaping Post that every vape shop in Malaysia seems to have been raided in a coordinated operation by police and regulators from Pharmaceutical Services.

… the raiders confiscated all nicotine-containing liquids, essentially taking the entire stock off the market. They also forced vendors to hand over all receipts for nicotine liquids, and the contact details of their suppliers. MOVE believe that the next step will be to go after the suppliers and confiscate their stocks, too.”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (5/2/18)

I smell the tobacco companies behind all of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eternal noob (7/2/18)

thailand 
vaping is banned in thailand since 2014. the police wasn’t enforcing it for a long time but recently they started cracking down on it. possible consequences can be confiscation, a high fine or even a prison sentence for up to five years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stosta (7/2/18)

eternal noob said:


> thailand
> vaping is banned in thailand since 2014. the police wasn’t enforcing it for a long time but recently they started cracking down on it. possible consequences can be confiscation, a high fine or even a prison sentence for up to five years.


Ouch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

*UAE - 8 Feb. 2018 
Anecdotal
*
Thanks to @Sarx for the following info, which I'm quoting from his post https://www.ecigssa.co.za/etihad-to-uae.t34432/page-2#post-636688

" the story about e-cigs being banned in the UAE. Whilst this is still the case, I managed to pass through airport security with no issues. When I checked with the Etihad check-in desk about the batteries for my ecig they didn't seem to mind at all that I'm travelling to the UAE with it. In Abu Dhabi and Dubai my wife vaped in the smoking sections and no eyebrows were ever raised."

and in a later post in the same thread,

"Vaping in the UAE - I had no issues with anyone at all. Just stick to smoking sections and usual etiquette...i.e don't be a douche and blow a big cloud into someone's face etc..."

If you need info purely about the actual travelling to the UAE, look at this thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/etihad-to-uae.t34432/page-2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (13/2/18)

Hooked said:


> *UAE - 8 Feb. 2018
> Anecdotal
> *
> Thanks to @Sarx for the following info, which I'm quoting from his post https://www.ecigssa.co.za/etihad-to-uae.t34432/page-2#post-636688
> ...


Thanx for the info!
How is travelling with Emirates through Dubai?
Does anyone have any experience here?


----------



## Hooked (14/3/18)

*RUSSIA - 13 MARCH 2018

Russia’s Health Ministry encourages smokers to switch to e-cigs*

https://www.vapingpost.com/2018/03/...g-products-differently-than-tobacco-products/

“Russia’s Minister of Industry and Trade, Denis Manturov, announced that Russia is preparing to categorize vaping products differently than tobacco products and therefore regulate them separately.

The minister also pointed out that Russia’s Ministry of Health is onboard with this motion, and is urging smokers to switch to the safer alternatives. In relation to the impending regulations, the Minister said that these should include restrictions on selling the products to minors, and on their use in schools. Additionally, announced Manturov, a system that will track cigarette packages will also be set in place."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/travel/428...ned-and-could-even-get-you-chucked-in-prison/

12 September 2017




Quoting from the above article, but highlights are mine.

… travelling to* Thailand* should leave their e-cigarettes behind or risk ending up in prison.
According to the Foreign Office, any e-cigarettes found by Thai officials are likely to be confiscated, and the owner could fined or sent to prison for up to ten years. Vaping was banned in the country in 2014, but many tourists are unaware of the new law.

Over in *South America, Argentinian and Venezuelan* officials frown on personal vaporisers. While travellers have reported being able to vape in some public places, be aware that you may be fined. 

Meanwhile, visitors to *Brazil* are also warned off smoking e-cigarettes - the country banned their manufacture and sale in 2014 and officials have been known to hand out fines for any product confiscated.

*Uruguay* also put a blanket ban on electronic cigarettes in 2009, when the Minister of Health claimed that the presence of toxic gases and lack of proof that e-cigarettes work as effective tools to quit smoking were reason enough.

In the *United Arab Emirates*, sale and import of e-cigarettes have been banned since 2009. According to Gulf News, any kind of vaping gear that is brought into the country is seized at the airport. Reports in local media at the time revealed that the Ministry of Health in the UAE banned the products because they could be hazardous to users' health.

Nearby *Jordan, Oman and Qata*r have also banned e-cigarettes, with the reasoning that nicotine is damaging to the health - despite the fact that cigarettes are still legal.

In *Taiwan*, e-cigarettes are classed as a regulated drug, meaning their import and sale can lead to prison sentences and fines, while *Cambodia, Indonesia, Brunei and Singapore* have also banned vaping.

If you're caught vaping in *Brune**i*, you could be fined up to £200.

While some countries ban vaping altogether, in others it's more of a grey area.

In *Australia* for example, it is legal to use vape pens in all states, but in *Queenslan**d*, e-cigarettes which contain liquid nicotine are illegal.

Over in *Finland*, a new law has now enabled building associations and owners to ban smoking on balconies and other outdoor spaces.

And in *Hong Kong*, possessing or selling e-cigarette liquid containing nicotine, which is categorised as a poison, carries a potential penalty of up to two years in prison and a large fine. By next year e-cigarettes are likely to be completely illegal there.

Hong Kong's Asian neighbour *Japan* allows vaping, but it is illegal to buy and sell liquid containing nicotine and visitors can only import 120ml of nicotine into the country.

Meanwhile in *Canada*, vaping is prohibited for under 19-year-olds. And while it is allowed in many establishments, it is seen as rude not to ask first.

Dan Marchant, Director of Vape Club told Sun Online: "As the popularity and awareness of vaping increases around the world, the laws surrounding it are also constantly changing, so it is vital that Brits seek up to date advice before travelling. "We hear of different attitudes towards vaping coming from countries where vape products have been banned, though of course if vaping is banned in your country of travel it’s best to not risk a fine, or worse, from the police. 

*One other important thing to remember is to keep vape batteries in your hand luggage as they are required to be kept in a pressure controlled environment."*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (28/3/18)

In the US, FDA chief Scott Gottlieb has given notice that he is pushing ahead with his two-pronged strategy to eliminate nicotine dependency:

1. Reduce nicotine in cigarettes to non-addictive levels

and

2. Remove flavours from tobacco and vaping.

He has made an advance notice of proposed rulemaking (ANPRM) in both cases. So things are getting serious.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (30/4/18)

*Switzerland*
Court overturns Swiss ban on E-cigarettes
28 April 2018

Here's the link to an article quoted by @Alex. Thanks for the post, Alex!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/court-overturns-swiss-ban-on-e-cigarettes.t49449/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Flame3601 (3/5/18)

*QATAR - UPDATE 
*
_As per the updated email information alert just received from the Foreign Office (British Government).

"Qatar law also prohibits the importation, sale and purchase of electronic cigarettes, liquids and other similar products (eg electronic shisha pipes). The law applies regardless of quantity and intended use. Customs officials may seize and confiscate any such items found entering the country by any means, including in passengers’ luggage or sent by post."
_
I am in Doha twice in June/July and will update on how it goes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

Flame3601 said:


> *QATAR - UPDATE
> *
> _As per the updated email information alert just received from the Foreign Office (British Government).
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for posting in this thread, @Flame3601 !


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

@Rob Fisher perhaps you'd like to comment on your experiences in the countries which you've recently visited?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher perhaps you'd like to comment on your experiences in the countries which you've recently visited?



Sure @Hooked!

I visited Germany, Austria, Estonia, Russia, Sweden, Norway and Denmark and went via Dubai and came back via Doha.

My backpack was scanned many times and twice the guy wanted to take a look but at no stage did anyone give me the slightest hassle at any of the customs or security scanning posts.

I vaped as I would here in South Africa and not once did I have an issue... there are so many smokers in Germany and Russia and I saw very few vapers in the wild.

The boat is a no smoking and e-cigarette (that's what they call it) zone other than in the demarcated zones but there was no way on earth I was standing in those sections... when I was on the decks I pretty much vaped no issue but of course I didn't give it horns and only away from people and in the wide open did I vape normally. I Ninja vaped and was very mindful and didn't have an issue.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (29/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Hooked!
> 
> I visited Germany, Austria, Estonia, Russia, Sweden, Norway and Denmark and went via Dubai and came back via Doha.
> 
> ...



Interesting - thanks @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/18)

Looking at the map it seems that SA is not the only place with idiots in health.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> www.vapetrotter.com This is the space to check on vaping laws/rules/bans worldwide.


----------



## Flame3601 (28/7/18)

*Qatar - Personal Experience.
*
As promised in my previous reply (#40) within this thread, i come bearing good news.

I travelled on Qatar Airways over the June/July period 6 times, no issues during my transit experience/s with my equipment and liquids carried with my personal belongings as cabin baggage. I entered Doha twice and went through two bag checks before arriving in the arrival hall, both my bags were checked in the first screening, not manually but rather via scanner, then passed the second check with ease when going through the official customs area. I also vaped in the Qatar Airway's Al Mourjan and Al Safwa lounge's smoking section respectively without a batt of an eyelid. I additional vaped within hotels in Doha with similar experience of no issues whatsoever. I also had no issues when departing Doha either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (28/7/18)

Flame3601 said:


> *Qatar - Personal Experience.
> *
> As promised in my previous reply (#40) within this thread, i come bearing good news.
> 
> I travelled on Qatar Airways over the June/July period 6 times, no issues during my transit experience/s with my equipment and liquids carried with my personal belongings as cabin baggage. I entered Doha twice and went through two bag checks before arriving in the arrival hall, both my bags were checked in the first screening, not manually but rather via scanner, then passed the second check with ease when going through the official customs area. I also vaped in the Qatar Airway's Al Mourjan and Al Safwa lounge's smoking section respectively without a batt of an eyelid. I additional vaped within hotels in Doha with similar experience of no issues whatsoever. I also had no issues when departing Doha either.



Thank you very much indeed for sharing your experiences with us @Flame3601!  This will be most helpful to those who might be travelling on Qatar Airways and/or going to Doha.


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Here's an interesting and informative guide, which was posted by @Blends Of Distinction on FB

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2014/08/travelling-ecigarettes.html


----------



## JB1987 (31/7/18)

*Turkey
*
I'm currently working in Turkey for a few weeks, travelled with Turkish Airlines. I had no issue during transit, had 2 mods, 6 batteries and 500ml of juice in my hand luggage. I've been vaping openly in public without any problems, smoking is allowed almost everywhere but I still stick to local smoking area rules. I know there are a few vape shops in the bigger cities but none in the destrict I'm currently staying in. According to what i read online, vaping is legal however selling vaping devices and liquid is prohibited but not strictly inforced.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Stosta (31/7/18)

JB1987 said:


> *Turkey
> *
> I'm currently working in Turkey for a few weeks, travelled with Turkish Airlines. I had no issue during transit, had 2 mods, 6 batteries and 500ml of juice in my hand luggage. I've been vaping openly in public without any problems, smoking is allowed almost everywhere but I still stick to local smoking area rules. I know there are a few vape shops in the bigger cities but none in the destrict I'm currently staying in. According to what i read online, vaping is legal however selling vaping devices and liquid is prohibited but not strictly inforced.


Please return with some turkish delights for me!


----------



## JB1987 (31/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Please return with some turkish delights for me!



Sure thing @Stosta , I will get you some before I leave.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (31/7/18)

JB1987 said:


> Sure thing @Stosta , I will get you some before I leave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (6/11/18)

*AUSTRALIA - First Account Experiences
*
As you all know, both the wife and I are avid vapers running Pulse squonks as well as making our own juice for the most part. We did not realize just how lucky we are with the vape scene in South Africa till we came to Australia, so just like I wondered about what to expect before we came, here's a bit of info for those that are wondering:

a) Vaping is legal in most Australian states in all areas where smoking is legal. It's pretty straight forward.
b) The sale of e-juice containing nicotine is illegal in Australia, however vaping juice containing nicotine is legal. The accepted solution is to import nic from New Zealand which only takes a day or two, then adding it to your locally bought juices OR just importing juice that's already at the required nic level.
c) There are local vape shops, however the one's I've seen are nowhere near the level of shops we're used to in SA. We're talking limited variety in both juices and devices. That being said, imports from China are exempt from taxation and China is just accross the pond, meaning you can import your goodies straight to your door in a week or two if need be and there's no limitation on the types of devices used.
d) Cigarettes are about AU$30 a pack, which equates to roughly R300 right now. The result is that there isn't a ton of smokers, i.e. there are hardly any vapers around. The average man on the street requiring his fix does not want to go through the shlep of importing juices and/or nic, so they either opt for analogs or just skip it altogether.

I'm sure that the vaping scene will still grow over here, but for now it's new and unknown and in Australia, if it's unknown, it's illegal.

Cheers boys! Blow some fat clouds on my behalf!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (6/11/18)

SHiBBY said:


> *AUSTRALIA - First Account Experiences
> *
> As you all know, both the wife and I are avid vapers running Pulse squonks as well as making our own juice for the most part. We did not realize just how lucky we are with the vape scene in South Africa till we came to Australia, so just like I wondered about what to expect before we came, here's a bit of info for those that are wondering:
> 
> ...



@SHiBBY Thanks so much for your post. It's always good to hear first-hand reports.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerharddP (15/11/18)

Hi Fam.

We are emigrating to The Netherlands in december. Flying with Turkish airways. So obviously stopover in Istanbul. Are there any vape related precautions I have to take in Turkey?


----------



## Hooked (16/11/18)

GerharddP said:


> Hi Fam.
> 
> We are emigrating to The Netherlands in december. Flying with Turkish airways. So obviously stopover in Istanbul. Are there any vape related precautions I have to take in Turkey?



@GerharddP

Turkey was actually my first post in this thread!



Hooked said:


> *TURKEY - 7 Nov. 2017
> *
> http://vaping360.com/turkey-vape-ban-who/
> 
> ...



and on 31 July 2018 @JB1987 posted this:



JB1987 said:


> *Turkey
> *
> I'm currently working in Turkey for a few weeks, travelled with Turkish Airlines. I had no issue during transit, had 2 mods, 6 batteries and 500ml of juice in my hand luggage. I've been vaping openly in public without any problems, smoking is allowed almost everywhere but I still stick to local smoking area rules. I know there are a few vape shops in the bigger cities but none in the destrict I'm currently staying in. According to what i read online, vaping is legal however selling vaping devices and liquid is prohibited but not strictly inforced.


----------



## Hooked (19/2/19)

UAE lifts ban on vaping
19 Feb. 2019

"After several months of review, the government of the United Arab Emirates has announced that it will lift its ban on the sales of vapor products. The first approved products are expected to be available in mid-April..."

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/76803/uae-is-ending-its-ban-on-vape-product-sales/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SHiBBY (30/3/19)

Hooked said:


> UAE lifts ban on vaping
> 19 Feb. 2019
> 
> "After several months of review, the government of the United Arab Emirates has announced that it will lift its ban on the sales of vapor products. The first approved products are expected to be available in mid-April..."
> ...



I really hope that Australia will follow suite and at least get to NZ regulation levels so that the industry can grow a little over here. I haven’t vaped in almost a month now. Just got tired of the hassle of getting hold of decent stuff in Aus. No secondhand market to get rid of my old gear that I was getting bored of, so decided to just quit altogether

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## GerharddP (2/4/19)

SHiBBY said:


> I really hope that Australia will follow suite and at least get to NZ regulation levels so that the industry can grow a little over here. I haven’t vaped in almost a month now. Just got tired of the hassle of getting hold of decent stuff in Aus. No secondhand market to get rid of my old gear that I was getting bored of, so decided to just quit altogether


I have some of the same issues here in NL.. Walk into a "vape" shop and the guy behind the counter starts his sales pitch with a pod system that according to him is a beast, me with my noisy v1 in pocket thinking...ja swaer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

GerharddP said:


> I have some of the same issues here in NL.. Walk into a "vape" shop and the guy behind the counter starts his sales pitch with a pod system that according to him is a beast, me with my noisy v1 in pocket thinking...ja swaer



Lol @GerharddP


----------



## GerharddP (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Lol @GerharddP


Ja these guys call me stoomtrein..I am the only guy in our branch that vapes and trying to convert the 20+ smokers is a hopeless cause with these "beast" pod systems being mostly your only option really..other mods are like 50+ euros, moer expensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

GerharddP said:


> Ja these guys call me stoomtrein..I am the only guy in our branch that vapes and trying to convert the 20+ smokers is a hopeless cause with these "beast" pod systems being mostly your only option really..other mods are like 50+ euros, moer expensive.



I guess we are quite spoiled here in SA - vaping gear is still relatively cost effective

Die "Stoomtrein" van Suid Afrika. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> I guess we are quite spoiled here in SA - vaping gear is still relatively cost effective
> 
> Die "Stoomtrein" van Suid Afrika. Lol


Yea its stoomtrein or springbok.. they cant pronounce my name unless they murder it. I am actually considering trying to convince some vendors in SA to ship to me. I think even with shipping it might be cheaper to buy "local"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

GerharddP said:


> Yea its stoomtrein or springbok.. they cant pronounce my name unless they murder it. I am actually considering trying to convince some vendors in SA to ship to me. I think even with shipping it might be cheaper to buy "local"



Thats quite amazing @GerharddP 
Fancy that - leaving SA and ordering vape gear back from here. That is classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (2/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thats quite amazing @GerharddP
> Fancy that - leaving SA and ordering vape gear back from here. That is classic


Appart from the obvious k@k in SA it is still the land of milk and honey in a lot of ways..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (2/4/19)

GerharddP said:


> Yea its stoomtrein or springbok.. they cant pronounce my name unless they murder it. I am actually considering trying to convince some vendors in SA to ship to me. I think even with shipping it might be cheaper to buy "local"



Maybe speak to the guys from twisp and ship a couple of Cue's over.


----------



## SHiBBY (5/4/19)

I popped over to New Zealand where the vape industry is booming just like good ol' SA. Ended up getting myself a new setup today on account of having left my trusty Pulse 80W - Recurve combo at home in Australia. Got a Drag 2 with a Wotofo Profile Unity on top. Masehare. This setup is lekker. Having nice juice doesn't hurt either, nor does the fact that I can buy 3mg off the shelf instead of importing nic like a bergie.

Now the question is: What the hell am I going to do with my old Pulse? Seeing as secondhand sales in Melbourne is a matter of fiction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (5/4/19)

SHiBBY said:


> I popped over to New Zealand where the vape industry is booming just like good ol' SA. Ended up getting myself a new setup today on account of having left my trusty Pulse 80W - Recurve combo at home in Australia. Got a Drag 2 with a Wotofo Profile Unity on top. Masehare. This setup is lekker. Having nice juice doesn't hurt either, nor does the fact that I can buy 3mg off the shelf instead of importing nic like a bergie.
> 
> Now the question is: What the hell am I going to do with my old Pulse? Seeing as secondhand sales in Melbourne is a matter of fiction.



@SHiBBY Keep it as a back-up. A vaper can never have too many mods!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

*E-cigarettes to be legal in Seychelles*

"(Seychelles News Agency) - Seychelles is legalising the use of electronic cigarettes with a new regulation that will classify alternative nicotine products under the tobacco control law following the approval by the Cabinet of Ministers.

Under the new regulations, alternative nicotine delivery systems (ANDS) will be classified as tobacco products so that all provisions in the Seychelles tobacco control law will extend to their manufacture, distribution, sale and use."

*http://www.seychellesnewsagency.com/articles/10599/E-cigarettes+to+be+legal+in+Seychelles*
27 March 2019

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/19)

*Hawaii Kills Proposal to Ban Flavoured Vaping Products*

"Earlier this week a Hawaii legislative committee dropped a proposal which was introduced last month and would have banned flavored e-liquids ... the committee deferred the bill and passed another one which would raise fines for underage possession of e-cigarettes and raise taxes on vaping products.

Rep. Scot Matayoshi said that in his opinion raising fines will help deter teens from vaping. “I don’t feel like that the rights of adults to smoke flavored e-cig liquid outweighs our obligation to protect kids from getting addicted to a substance that’s made to be addicting,” he said.

https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/04/09/hawaii-kills-proposal-to-ban-flavoured-vaping-products/
9 April 2019

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (10/4/19)

*French Tourist Arrested and Deported For Vaping*

"Cecilia Cornu, who was in Phuket on holiday last January, was arrested after being caught by Karon police holding an e-cigarette whilst on a scooter with her fiancée. Cornu is claiming that after being stopped by four police officers, they demanded a B40,000 bribe, which she refused to pay.

Cornu claims that following this she was taken to the police station where once again officers tried bullying her into paying a bribe. Following this she was charged, her passport confiscated and a trial date set for the following month, making her miss her return flight home. The French woman posted a bail of B100,000 and was released on the same day pending trial.

Meanwhile, an article on Phuket News said that Karon Police Chief Col Prasarn Hankotha said that some of the claims Kornu is making are untrue. “Karon police arrested Ms Cécilia Cornu after she was seen using an e-cigarette in Karon on Jan 30. After waiting in the station for many hours while police worked on the case with her lawyer, she asked for bail which was granted at B100,000,” he explained.

On the day of the trial Cornu was convicted for the offence and says she was fined B827 (23 euros). Following this she was taken to Bangkok where she claims she spent four days and three nights in a prison cell shared with 60 other women in dire conditions where she had to sleep on a hard, dirty floor with no sheets or mattresses, before being deported to France. She added that the whole ordeal cost her a total of approximately 8,000 euros (B286,000) in legal fees and travel expenses.

*Thailand ranked as worst county for vapers*
A recent survey conducted at the annual Global Forum on Nicotine in Warsaw, ranked Thailand as the worst country in the world to be an e-cigarette user in, and Australia the second worst.

Asa Ace Saligupta who runs the ENDS Cigarette Smoke Thailand (ESCT) said that“Thailand has a draconian approach with tourists as well as local people regularly getting arrested for vaping. Police often search vehicles at roadblocks for e-cigarettes and then use them to extract fines. This is not just terrible for Thai smokers who want to quit but also makes it a country to avoid for the tens of millions of tourists and business people around the world who vape.”

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## CaliGuy (12/4/19)

*Vaping in Bali and Hong Kong*

Any one travelled to Bali and Hong Kong recently, checked online and Bali seems okay but Hong Kong passed a new anti vaping bill on 20 February 2019 .

The new Hong Kong Bill covers *anyone who brings in, imports*, makes, sells, distributes or promotes alternative smoking products. Despite major push to stamp out supply, *it will still be legal to use them*.

Possession of the products or any part of them for the purpose of manufacturing, sale or distribution will be subject to the same penalty. Distribution in the form of a prize or gift will also be prohibited, *while cargo and people in transit will be exempted*.

This new law will still allow people to smoke e-cigarettes. However anyone who uses such cigarettes in a non-smoking area will be fined about HK$1,500 or risk a court-imposed fine of HK$5,000.

If I interpret this correctly I can take my vape gear through customs into Hong Kong as long as I vape in a smoking area?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wobbelzzzz (12/4/19)

I would also like to know as I am going to Hong Kong in just over a week. Don't want to arrive and get all my gear confiscated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien (12/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> *Vaping in Bali and Hong Kong*
> 
> Any one travelled to Bali and Hong Kong recently, checked online and Bali seems okay but Hong Kong passed a new anti vaping bill on 20 February 2019 .
> 
> ...



https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...2/hong-kong-proposes-blanket-ban-e-cigarettes

Quote from the article: 
Customs officials will be authorised to stop and search any incoming parcel, cargo, baggage or traveller. Officers from the Tobacco and Alcohol Control Office under the Health Department will be able to stop a suspicious person from leaving the scene and call for police help if the person refuses to cooperate with their search.

Deputy Secretary for Food and Health Amy Yuen Wai-yin said visitors to the city would be able to voluntarily abandon their products in boxes placed at the city’s ports.

“In case a visitor doesn’t throw them away and is later found carrying an e-cigarette during the immigration check, we will tend to handle this with leniency during the early stage if the visitor cooperates and hands over the product to our officers,” she said.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/4/19)

How’s that for hypocritel approach, so easy to ban e-cigarettes yet they can’t curb or ban the illegal Rhino horn trade taking place right under the noses. Not to mention the human trafficking that the east is plagued with. 

Kids that start vaping is not the vaping industries problem, so when are they banning teenage - sex, smoking, drugs and general teenager stupidity that comes with the territory and it’s a part of growing up that everyone has to do. 

Bunch of knobs elected into power trying to tell everyone how to live their lives, like the government has ever done anything for me personally. Let’s make the normal tax paying law obeying citizens life difficult, nice! 

Guess I’ll just take some Weed with then, at least that’s legal these days.

And don’t even get me started on Paper Straws

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jase (29/5/19)

I transit through HK and Istanbul on a regular basis and have not been stopped ... yet. I usually carry one mod and 30mls of liquid in my hand luggage and the rest in my check in baggage.

I usually check my baggage through to my final destination (eg. JHB to UB via HK or IST)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (29/5/19)

Jase said:


> I transit through HK and Istanbul on a regular basis and have not been stopped ... yet. I usually carry one mod and 30mls of liquid in my hand luggage and the rest in my check in baggage.
> 
> I usually check my baggage through to my final destination (eg. JHB to UB via HK or IST)



Would have been useful info before I left on my trip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jase (31/5/19)

Sorry CaliGuy


----------



## Hooked (26/7/19)

*PHILLIPINES*
https://www.philstar.com/headlines/2019/07/03/1931632/doh-prohibits-e-cigarettes-vapes-public-places

3 JULY 2019

The Department of Health (DOH) has prohibited smoking of electronic cigarettes and vapes in public places.

Based on Administrative Order 2019-0007 signed by Health Secretary Francisco Duque III on June 14, the public smoking ban now covers Electronic Nicotine and Non-Nicotine Delivery System (ENDS). 

“Use of vapes and e-cigarettes will be banned in places where smoking is prohibited,” Duque said.

[...]

The ban on vapes and e-cigarettes will follow the same guidelines for designated smoking areas under Section 4 of Executive Order 26... [which] prohibits smoking of cigarettes and other tobacco products in public areas including schools, workplaces, government facilities, churches, hospitals, transport terminals, markets, parks and resorts.

Smoking is allowed in designated areas and open spaces with proper ventilation. 

Duque said the AO provides that establishments engaged in the manufacture, distribution, importation, exportation, sale including online and transfer of ENDS products must first secure a license to operate from the Food and Drug Administration. 

Retail sales of nicotine shots and concentrates are also prohibited. Containers of these smoking devices must also have appropriate health warnings.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/19)

Hooked said:


> *PHILLIPINES*
> The Department of Health (DOH) has prohibited smoking of electronic cigarettes and vapes in public places.



Well that's another STUPID country off my travel plans of the future!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (22/1/20)

*India - Confiscation of e-cigarettes at airports*
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-allows-personal-use/articleshow/73494367.cms

21 Jan. 2020

"Despite the new e-cigarette prohibition law excluding personal use, e-cigarette users are reporting seizures of their devices at airports across the country after the civil aviation
ministry issued an ambiguous circular, according to the Association of Vapers India.

On January 10, the civil aviation ministry issued a notice banning transport of e-cigarettes at Indian airports and aircraft citing the E-cigarette Prohibition Bill passed in Parliament in December 2019. This has led to confiscation of vaping devices from travellers passing through Mumbai, Bangalore, Chennai, Kolkata, Delhi and Bhavnagar airports …"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## herb1 (22/1/20)

Hooked said:


> *India - Confiscation of e-cigarettes at airports*
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-allows-personal-use/articleshow/73494367.cms
> 
> 21 Jan. 2020
> ...



Damn, I might be spending 3 months in Hyderabad this year on training


----------



## Hooked (23/1/20)

herb1 said:


> Damn, I might be spending 3 months in Hyderabad this year on training



Aw that's bad news! If I had to go for 3 months without vaping I'd go into a rapid decline.


----------



## klipdrifter (23/1/20)

I am going to UK, London, in May 2020. Anyone have some info on UK?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> I am going to UK, London, in May 2020. Anyone have some info on UK?



Never had any issues in the UK.

I will also be passing through the UK on my way to Hall of Vape in Stuttgart in May!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klipdrifter (23/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never had any issues in the UK.
> 
> I will also be passing through the UK on my way to Hall of Vape in Stuttgart in May!


I read on "Vapetrotter" that England is very vape friendly, even allowed to vape in public areas including indoors... Sounds to good to be true though??

When in May are you going? Maybe we can have a beer together? I am departing 15/05/2020 via British Airways and arriving back on 30/05/2020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/20)

I land at Heathrow at 5:30 am on the 14th and head to Stuttgart at 7:50am ... We will miss our beer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (23/1/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I land at Heathrow at 5:30 am on the 14th and head to Stuttgart at 7:50am ... We will miss our beer.


Ah! That is a shame! Sure we will meet somewhere in future, maybe the next vapecon, if I go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (23/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> I read on "Vapetrotter" that England is very vape friendly, even allowed to vape in public areas including indoors... Sounds to good to be true though??
> 
> When in May are you going? Maybe we can have a beer together? I am departing 15/05/2020 via British Airways and arriving back on 30/05/2020



Mate, vaping is mainstream in UK, you should have no issues. Heathrow Terminal 5 used to allow vaping but can't confirm that is still the case. Enjoy your trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (23/1/20)

Slight change of topic, but anybody been through Dubai recently? In transit end of Feb and had a bad experience there some years ago, although I believe things are now more relaxed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (23/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> I am going to UK, London, in May 2020. Anyone have some info on UK?



The UK is very pro-vaping!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/1/20)

HOT TIP: Whichever country you're going to or passing through, just make sure that your documents are in order.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

